# Eggshell & Touch-ups



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

What eggshell touches up well, if any? I asked my guy at SW and he looked confused. First he said Superpaint, I said no. Then he said ProMar 200 and again I gave it a no. We left off where he does not really have a product & I agree somewhat. IMO eggshells never touch up well or easy.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

SW 200 low sheen.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Touch ups have a lot of variables, lighting being one of the biggest. If the lighting is not right most paints will not blend.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Super spec from BM. Their eggshell in that line has less sheen than Regal, Ben, Aura etc. Like workaholic said, there are other factors that play in as well.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

I find Manor Hall Eggshell (closer to a matte sheen) touches up well same as Superspec. Don't think about using Ecospec Eggshell - it's almost a pearl sheen! I touched up some Superpaint today with a whizz and it blended fine - it was a soft yellow...I was prepared cut and roll the wall if needed.


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

Have to agree Low-Sheen 200 and the BM Super Spec I have had the best results with. At this point I'm looking for some other paints if anyone has had good results.


----------



## WiseGuys Painting (Feb 22, 2010)

try thinning your touch up paint a little and then feather it out real good.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

NCPaint1 said:


> *Super spec from BM.* Their eggshell in that line has less sheen than Regal, Ben, Aura etc. Like workaholic said, there are other factors that play in as well.


Not in deep bases, i've tried. Lighter colours maybe. Was a couple of years ago the last time I used SS so maybe they've changed the formulation?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I could not touch up super spec eggshell off the shelf white on one job. Sheen built too much with the extra coat.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

BEHR PREMIUM PLUS ULTRA and its no joke when I say its by far the best product to touch up with eggshell... hands down! Just published a review on it. There is nothing even close to it.


----------



## i painter (Mar 14, 2010)

For new construction, nothing touches up well except _maybe_ shades of white. 

I have very few problems touching up re-roll jobs save for _maybe_ deep/ultra deep base colors to which I usually add latex extender which helps.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Rcon said:


> Not in deep bases, i've tried. Lighter colours maybe. Was a couple of years ago the last time I used SS so maybe they've changed the formulation?


They did, they lowered the sheen, cant remember how long ago they did it though.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

I stopped touching up years ago, I will bite the bullet and paint the entire wall again.
Even for new construction after other contractors chewed my finish coat to heck.
I would back charge all the day long...of course builders do not want to pay a painter because heck, anyone can do it.
pffffft.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

NCPaint1 said:


> They did, they lowered the sheen, cant remember how long ago they did it though.


 Really because I have never been able to touch it up so I haven't tried in a long time, even if it looks perfect straight on when you get parallel you will see the slight sheen difference. If that is true I will try it and see on my next one and see how it does but I won't get my hopes up.

Can't believe no one mentioned Aura, that is the one thing I like about it.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

straight_lines said:


> even if it looks perfect straight on when you get parallel you will see the slight sheen difference.


Angular sheen is most noticeable when its first applied, once it cures a bit, it becomes much less noticeable.


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

jack pauhl said:


> BEHR PREMIUM PLUS ULTRA and its no joke when I say its by far the best product to touch up with eggshell... hands down! Just published a review on it. There is nothing even close to it.



OK, so it touches up but in every other aspect the Behr product blows. Also I think I would have to remove the label so my customer does not think I have HD paint in their home.


----------



## kerk (Oct 14, 2009)

WiseGuys Painting said:


> try thinning your touch up paint a little and then feather it out real good.


What he said.

A big part of the touch up problem, in some top shelf flats and eggshells, is caused by film build. As the film builds, the smoother the spot gets because less and less of the resin is pulled into the surface with each new coat. Thinning it will help keep the resin from building up and flashing, although, it will spread the solids out too, but still, it should help.

Seems not to be such a problem in semi gloss on up, probably since the resin to solid ratio doesn't change much with additional coats. And doesn't seem to be a problem with bottom shelf construction flat either........probably because there isn't any resin in them to begin with.


----------



## kerk (Oct 14, 2009)

"..BEHR PREMIUM PLUS ULTR.."? :blink:




Does anyone know when the BEHR PREMIUM PLUS ULTRA SUPREME MAXIMUM PARAMOUNT line will be out?


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

kerk said:


> "..BEHR PREMIUM PLUS ULTR.."? :blink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is a mysterious phenomenon that occurs when you show someone something right before their eyes and they still deny it. I see that sort of thing all the time in my line of work. I haven’t come up with a name for it yet. The guy I work with saw that video of mine demonstrating a simple 2 pass method for cutting in ceilings on youtube and he comes to work the next day and asks me how I did that… he says he couldn’t do it like the video. So I showed him… im still not convinced he’s convinced what he saw.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

The important thing about rolling sheen is that it needs to be systematic. You cant just go and roll a room any old way and weeks later throw on a different roller cover and expect good results. Sheens must be rolled like a last pass down with the same light consistent pressure, no glide, no pulling, no sliding, no horizontal, no tall W pattern, nothing…. It has to be top to bottom always and you get the best results touching up with the same cover you initially rolled with. If a SuperFab was used initially and you touched up with a SuperFab… you certainly can’t expect good results because you won’t get that from the finish of a SuperFab. Rolling eggshell is rather technical and really needs to be treated much different than flats. But BEHR ULTRA is more forgiving, you dont need to get so technical with it.

The photo below is Duration Home Satin. I "HAD" a BEHR sample just like it that 15 people rolled randomly on the same day but the GRACO guy sprayed it with the ProShot. Anyway.. it pretty much look like the photo below but more solid and when you looked at the board up into the light, you could not see one single variation in sheen as to where each person rolled a section and stopped. It was a flawless sheet of sheen. And I have never seen that ever in paint before ULTRA.


----------



## kerk (Oct 14, 2009)

jack pauhl said:


> There is a mysterious phenomenon that occurs when you show someone something right before their eyes and they still deny it. I see that sort of thing all the time in my line of work. I haven’t come up with a name for it yet. The guy I work with saw that video of mine demonstrating a simple 2 pass method for cutting in ceilings on youtube and he comes to work the next day and asks me how I did that… he says he couldn’t do it like the video. So I showed him… im still not convinced he’s convinced what he saw.


I don't doubt the product, I just doubt that Behr will be able to indefinitely find more room on their label. or words in the English language, to try and describe their product as the top of the mountain.

And I'm open to speculation as to what their next adjective will be.


----------



## Cockney Geezer (Apr 30, 2010)

WisePainter said:


> I stopped touching up years ago, I will bite the bullet and paint the entire wall again.
> Even for new construction after other contractors chewed my finish coat to heck.
> I would back charge all the day long...of course *builders do not want to pay a painter because heck, anyone can do it.*
> pffffft.


Wise painter...they have a phrase over here..maybe its the same across the pond..

'If you can p*ss, you can paint'...

Ever seen a builder trying to paint???


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

Cockney Geezer said:


> Ever seen a builder trying to paint???


Sounds to me like a generalization that all builders can't paint? :whistling2:In my case if I could not paint I would still be sitting with most all of my homes unfinished. My buyers expect perfection and I have'nt seen that with every so called "pro" painter out there. There is no shortage of hacks in any field but to generalize that builders can't paint must because you have been in all the wrong places.


----------



## Cockney Geezer (Apr 30, 2010)

Fair comment..

I suspect you may be set up differently over there..from what I can gather from the site so far it all seems a lot more professional..what I find here is builders will take any task on..they will build plaster, paint and do the carpentry themselves rather than sub it out..people beleive they are 'experts' purely because it says so on their van..:no:

Either that or they will have carpentry, bricklaying, plastering, decorating plasterbaording (drywalling?..sorry youl have to bare with me..im learning the new terminology as fast as I can!! lol) plumbing, gardening, coving, artexing, electrics 'specialists'... .. written all over their van.

How can they 'specialise' in ten different things????????

They will often do all the building, plastering and carpentry (badly) with a veiw that 'the painter will put it straight' 

Do you guys suffer with 'cowboy' builders over there?..or is the trade a little more regulated?


----------



## hammerheart14 (May 29, 2010)

jack pauhl said:


> BEHR PREMIUM PLUS ULTRA and its no joke when I say its by far the best product to touch up with eggshell... hands down! Just published a review on it. There is nothing even close to it.


BULL****!!!!


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

:thumbup::thumbsup::notworthy:


hammerheart14 said:


> BULL****!!!!


:notworthy:

I hope it was noticed that this was my first post on Mr JP's blatantly ridiculous comment.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

WisePainter said:


> I stopped touching up years ago, I will bite the bullet and paint the entire wall again.


I will too if it's the right time and place to do so.

Like Wiseguy mentioned, thinning it a bit makes sense.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Necro thread, oh no!

BM aura will touch up perfectly in most sheens in my experience. Regal select pretty darn good too. I think the gennex colorants help a lot with this. 
We had a bathroom where the client kept having us do one wall over and over, he wasn't satisfied with the drywall subs work, and it kept getting redone in places. We used the SW 200 0 voc, eggshell and it actually touched up really well. Mostly though, if I had to put my money on touchup working out, I would use BM aura. I've touched up really deep colors in the middle of the wall, not even using the same application method, and had it blend perfectly.


----------



## nogg (Aug 23, 2007)

Damon T said:


> Necro thread, oh no!
> 
> BM aura will touch up perfectly in most sheens in my experience.
> 
> I did a new construction job last fall with aura eggshell.It was one of those small space/tight schedule beautys.I ended up with drywall patches and every other kind of touch up.It did touch up awesome.That paint has the most consistant and solid sheen that I have ever seen.


----------



## ttd (Sep 30, 2010)

jack pauhl said:


> BEHR PREMIUM PLUS ULTRA and its no joke when I say its by far the best product to touch up with eggshell... hands down! Just published a review on it. There is nothing even close to it.


Jack, I must agree! We love most of the Behr lines in general. We just plain do.:yes:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

nogg said:


> Damon T said:
> 
> 
> > Necro thread, oh no!
> ...


----------

